# Nail Polish Bubbling



## nvnvgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi! I can't figure out if I'm doing something wrong or if it's the nail polish I am using. I usually have manicures done, but I decided the other day that I didnt' feel like driving all the way to my regular salon and found a color I liked and put it on. The only problem is, it got these little bubbles all over it. I did do it pretty quickly, since I was on my way out to dinner, but when I've had my manis/pedis done professionally, they just slap on the base coat, then two coats of color and the top coat, wham bam thank you maam and it never does this. At one point, I thought it was b/c I went out in the sun and one time I thought it was b/c I didnt' wait enough time between coats, but now I don't know what to think! Does anyone have any advice or information about this? I really love the color I got and if it's just the polish (it's a Revlon which I don't usually use), I don't want to take it with me and have my girl use it on me either if it's just going to do the same thing. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 20, 2006)

do the bubbles look like little bumps? then it could just be dust or pieces of cotton lint or something that came in between...

if they are actual airbubbles.. i know you can get them in your polish by shaking the bottle... the right way to mix your polish is to "roll" the bottle between your hands

HTH





welcome to MUT by the way


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 21, 2006)

i'd shake the bottle again. is it old?

welcome to MuT, by the way!


----------



## nvnvgirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks girls! I'll try rolling it instead of shaking it. The bottle is brand new and is a new bottle (meaning, it's different than their older packaging,) so I'm sure it's not old polish. It's like little air bubbles I think. This has happened to me in the past and it seems like it usually happens with mostly red polish or the "frosted" ones. Maybe it's just that I've been shaking it too much! I'll give it another try and let you know how it turns out! I appreciate the welcome too...I've been lurking for a couple of years!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 21, 2006)

i agree with everyone else, also are u dipping the brush back into the varnish all the time? that could be trapping in air making it bubble.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 21, 2006)

lurking for years?! why are you posting NOW?! you shoulda posted sooner!

anyway, let us know how it works!


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* do the bubbles look like little bumps? then it could just be dust or pieces of cotton lint or something that came in between...
if they are actual airbubbles.. i know you can get them in your polish by shaking the bottle... the right way to mix your polish is to "roll" the bottle between your hands

HTH





welcome to MUT by the way


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 30, 2006)

I get this sometimes because of heat, but you said you shook the bottle so maybe that's what's caused it, I usually roll the bottle between the palms of my hand instead. HTH!


----------

